# interior mats



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Not 100% positive, but I believe you are correct.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi there, floor liners both by Husky and WeatherTech feature pretty good coverage for the 'dead pedal'. Both liners have that molded shape, yet the shape of the edges is different. 
I have found the real pictures of both WeatherTech and Husky liners for the Cruze online for you, so that you could see the difference. 
Huskies feature higher edges, if we look in general, and with WeatherTechs the height of the raised lip increases to the front.
So which ones are better for you really depends on what kind of protection you are looking for. 
Here you can get more information on these WeatherTech floor liners and Husky liners for your Cruze.


----------



## pjdvd24 (Feb 28, 2018)

I have the huskys and feel like they could cover more area towards the door and towards the chair. Dead pedal and tunnel coverage are good. I was worried they might be a little slippery when my shoes tracked in snow or rain, but I can rest my foot without slipping toward the firewall.


----------



## damnir (Apr 12, 2018)

We bought the OEM trays, they are massive. So tall in fact, they almost look strange. They have only been installed for a few days, so there's a large gap between the high sidewall and the door sill. Assuming they will relax and fit better as time goes on.


----------

